
Restoring 3D buildings from aerial LiDAR with help of AI - uptown
https://www.esri.com/arcgis-blog/products/product/3d-gis/restoring-3d-buildings-from-aerial-lidar-with-help-of-ai/
======
JorgeGT
If anyone out there wants a massive dataset to train these things, the
entirety of Spain's LiDAR scan is freely available under CC-BY 4.0 license:
[http://pnoa.ign.es/presentacion](http://pnoa.ign.es/presentacion)

~~~
jampekka
As is Finland's: [https://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/e-services/open-data-
fil...](https://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/e-services/open-data-file-
download-service)

For Helsinki area there's also a lot higher resolution data available:
[https://hri.fi/data/en_GB/dataset/helsingin-
laserkeilausaine...](https://hri.fi/data/en_GB/dataset/helsingin-
laserkeilausaineistot)

